# RIP my personal soldier



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I lost my 19yr old thoroughbred gelding to colic on march 11. He twisted his gut anf it ruptured so he had to be put down. He is now my personal angel in heaven as he was on earth. He took such great care of me and i thank him for that. He did great in gymkhana as well as the trail and i miss him dearly.


----------

